# Ships From Blyth.



## Peter Dryden (Apr 14, 2006)

In Blyths local free paper under the column "All Our Yesterdays" there was reprinted an article originaly published on June 26th 1958 concerning two ships connected with Blyth.

_Blyth’s two record breaking ships – the 19,000 ton deadweight tanker, “Blyth Adventurer” and the 9,000 ton deadweight newsprint carrier “Caxton” have passed their trials with flying colours and have now left on their maiden voyages.
The Caxton sailed from Blyth yesterday for North America four days after the Blyth Adventurer had left the Tyne for the Persian Gulf._

Questions, They were both built at Blyth, why were they record breaking, and did any SN members sail on to testify as to their quality.

Peter.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Peter Blythe Adventurer i believe was the biggest tanker built at Blyth at that time.


----------



## graham atkinson (Feb 27, 2006)

Peter

I think it was because 1958 was a good year for the number of ships the yard launched/completed, also as gdynia says Blyth Adventurer was the largest tanker built at the yard so their combined tonnages would have made them record breaking. They might have been completed early as well.

Have you a copy of the Newlands school photostat on the yard's history the answer is bound to be in there. If you have not let me know by pm and I will dig my copy out and look for you.

Graham Atkinson
Last proper butcher in Blyth


----------

